
Largest Redis Cluster Ever - ot
http://www.xdata.me/?p=353&utm_content=buffer62f77&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
antirez
Worth to mention that people from Twitter reported (on Twitter commenting this
story) that their public data about Redis is outdated and probably summing all
the instances they are using for different purposes (timeline caching is not
the sole use case apparently) you get more than 18TB.

EDIT: btw, the reason why I don't know much about this use cases is that the
hardcore hackers at Twitter and Weibo simply never ask for help. They know
Redis internals perfectly so can fix their stuff, tune everything and so
forth. That's quite cool.

------
NathanKP
I love to read about huge, powerful clusters like this, but realistically the
small startup I work for doesn't have the resources to develop, and
administrate such a cluster ourselves as this developer has.

I'm hoping that once the Redis Cluster project is production ready it will
make it easier and more feasible for anyone to run a large Redis cluster.

~~~
antirez
Totally agree with you... that's why Redis Cluster is such a priority, and if
you check the latest commits, also Sentinel was improved a lot (rewrote at
some point). I guess Redis at this point is in a stage that should help not
just developers but operations as much as it can.

------
midas007
In case anyone else is migrating away from memcached:

For rails: redis-rails # unmaintained in 3-5 months :(, but plenty of forks
and contrib :)

For node: connect-redis

For django: django-redis-cache

~~~
ihsw
Any knowledge of Go libraries?

I've been using this one for some time now, however I haven't stress-tested it
in a production environment:

[https://github.com/vmihailenco/redis](https://github.com/vmihailenco/redis)

As for PHP I've had issues with predis'[1] performance, whereas phpredis[2]
has been nothing short of fantastic.

[1] [https://github.com/nrk/predis](https://github.com/nrk/predis)

[2]
[https://github.com/nicolasff/phpredis](https://github.com/nicolasff/phpredis)

------
tomato_sausage
Imagine a beowulf cluster of these...

~~~
jeremysmyth
I was wondering if someone would say this...

